# Having DVD Recorder problems



## jeftis (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm also having problems. I JUST PURCHASED A SONY DVD RECORDER MODEL RDR-GX257 and when I try to record the tv picture moves real slow and the tv has no sound in the v1 mode. When I play what I recorded back it plays very very fast. Is there something wrong or connected wrong? I use Direct Tv satillite.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi jeftis


When recording anything from DVD , make sure that the sources's settings for playback mode are set to the t.v 's or system's design limits.


----------

